# Facinating Laptop Motherboard Diagnosis & Repair



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've always been fascinated with fixing things, and I have a pretty good track record with electronics repairs. The newest stuff though, the components are so tiny you need a microscope to even see what you are doing along with specialized tools to micro-solder components, its going beyond my skills.

Well, I had a high end gaming laptop die a couple years ago. It suddenly wouldn't accept power or charge the battery. I looked into replacement motherboards but they were and still are, way over priced to consider fixing. Fast forward to today, with the super-conductor shortage, prices are sky rocketing on things like high end video cards and gaming related items. It suddenly became feasible to consider getting it repaired.

About 2 weeks ago, I ran across a random youtube video of a guy fixing a very similar model number laptop as I had. He found and fixed the issue so fast I was blown away. I looked at a few more of his videos, and he fixes these Asus ROG ("republic of gamers") laptops almost daily, and they all suffer from a very similar problem.

So, I sent mine in hoping for the best. Their website said with their backlog expect 3-8 weeks before they could work on it. I was blown away when this past Wednesday the laptop was delivered, and a few hours after that I got the email they had repaired it and it was ready to be shipped back. As a bonus, he made a video of it and posted it to his website.

This guy is a master at electronics repair. He makes it look so easy, both identifying the issue, and master level soldering. This component that failed is less than 1/32" in size. The tweezers he used are micro fine, and they look huge under the microscope. 

So, being hopeful they could fix it, I shipped it off this past Monday, he got it Wednesday, fixed it and shipped it back Thursday and its out for delivery right now. Lightning fast service. I cant recommend them enough if you have a need. 

Kindof interesting to actually watch my own machine getting repaired.






-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Probably one of the few tech jobs that can't or won't be offshored. Kinda like a mechanic i guess. Always cool watching a guy who knows his craft. He must have some really steady hands to work with stuff that small. My sausage fingers probably couldn't do it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Barathrum said:


> I think it's cool that people like him found a way to make some money and help others.


He charges $350 to fix it, and he fixes 4-5 laptops an hour. Do the math... thats more than most Doctors earn, without the expensive insurance. And now add to that he's making $$$ off youtube videos, and selling the tools he uses on his website. 

It is cool, kudos to him for finding this niche ... he certainly seems to enjoy it, and he is going to make a bloody fortune over a career.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Love it when a person finds a way to be successful doing something they enjoy!!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

That was pretty cool to watch. Thanks for sharing. Even cooler that it was your machine he fixed.


----------

